# Salmon in puff pastry crust



## Ishbel (Mar 8, 2005)

*Serves 6-8 people*

75g unsalted butter at room temperature
20g pack fresh flat-leaf parsley, finely chopped.
Grated zest and juice of 1 lemon
2 x 500g packs puff pastry
70g  Prosciutto Crudo Affumicato*
800g piece salmon fillet
1 red onion, finely sliced
1 medium egg, beaten  

Preheat the oven to 200°C, gas mark 6. 

In a small bowl, beat together the butter with the parsley, lemon zest and juice.Season and set aside.

Roll out 1 pack of the puff pastry on a lightly floured surface to a rectangle measuring 38cm x 20cm (roughly 5cm longer than the length of the salmon and 5cm wider). Transfer to a large greased baking sheet.
Arrange the slices of prosciutto over the pastry base, allowing it to hang over the edge, as this will later be folded over the top of the salmon.

Place the salmon on top of the prosciutto and spread the herb butter over the top of the fillet.Sprinkle with the red onion slices then fold the overhanging slices of prosciutto over the fish.Brush the edges of the pastry with some of the beaten egg.

Roll out the remaining pack of pastry slightly larger than the first rectangle of pastry and place over the top of the salmon. Press the pastry down gently to seal and trim the edges with a sharp knife. Either pinch all the way around the join edges, using your thumb and forefinger to seal, or press down with a fork to make a neat pattern. Use some of the trimmings to make decorations on top of the pastry and discard the rest.

Brush the pastry all over with the remaining beaten egg and bake for 30 minutes until golden and crisp and the salmon is just cooked. Serve with seasonal vegetables.

*You can use slices of pancetta or even thin rashers of smoked bacon if you can't find prosciutto!

This recipe was courtesy of a recipe card from my local supermarket 8)


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 8, 2005)

OMG - this is a recipe I will make - thanks for the recipe - should be wonderful wrapped in the prosciutto.


Question - sometimes there is a layer of something in salmon en croute - do you know what that would be?  Is it a mixture of mushrooms?


----------



## pdswife (Mar 8, 2005)

I have a friend who will  LOVE this.  Thanks.


----------



## mish (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Ishbel. Thank you for posting this recipe.  Enjoy all the Wellington dishes too...beef, chicken.

Wanted to share a recipe I posted a while back, but not able to locate it now re a post about a query for low fat or fish dishes.  Anyhew, as I recall, the salmon had a layer of rice & herbs? (basil?) & then wrapped up in the puff pastry.  If I can locate it again, would love to share it with you.  Or - if anyone can find it, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## mish (Mar 8, 2005)

Another idea is to spread a layer of pesto over the salmon, then a thin layer of cooked rice & wrap up with puffed pastry. Maybe for a super duper dish, add the layer of thin proscuitto or mushrooms.  Nice recipe to experiment with.


----------



## amber (Mar 8, 2005)

Ishbel, 

This sounds fantastic!  Just one question, does the bottom layer of puff pastry get soggy, or does it crisp up because it is placed on a greased baking sheet? I thought maybe the moisture from the salmon might cause the pastry to go soggy.


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 8, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Question - sometimes there is a layer of something in salmon en croute - do you know what that would be? Is it a mixture of mushrooms?


 
Elf, I just looked at a few salmon en croute recipes and non of them had a mushroom layer, but all of them did have a layer of spinach in them.  Some also included bread crumbs or cheese, one even a blend of chopped shrimp with mayo and cheese.  The one constant was spinach.

Hope this helps!


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Mar 8, 2005)

i've made this b4 cept insdie the pastry i made it with watercress, heavy cream, shrimp all in a blender.


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 8, 2005)

I've only ever tried this recipe for salmon en croute - so I'm not much help re whether you could use other things to jazz it up!

I've made if quite a few times, and never found the pastry bottom to be soggy!

Mish, those variations sound good to me.


----------



## GB (Mar 8, 2005)

This sounds delicious! I am always scared to use puff pastry (just because I have never used it before), but this recipe might just might make me push my fears aside and try it


----------



## marmalady (Mar 9, 2005)

Geebs - go to 'terms and techniques' for puff pastry topic I just started - you don't need to be skeered of PP!


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Mar 9, 2005)

i've made some puff pastry b4 to make this since i ran low on puff pastry to wrap the salmon around. turned into big mess to make but the dish turend out great


----------



## GB (Mar 9, 2005)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Geebs - go to 'terms and techniques' for puff pastry topic I just started - you don't need to be skeered of PP!


Thanks Marm! You Rock!


----------

